# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Dhimbje ne kerthize

## dj_rrupa

Pershendetje!

Desha te pyes te nderuar anetar se a mundeni te me ndihmoni ne lidhje me DHIMBJE NE KERTHIZE, dhe po me del pak lenge(si uje) prej saj si dhe me kundermon pak. Pasi qe nje dite e kam ngacmuar ate me gisht. Per cdo send me informoni.


FLM per cdo informate.

----------


## Borix

Hidhi nje sy ketij web-site informativ, qe nuk zevendeson *kurresesi* viziten _e pashmangshme_ tek mjeku: *http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/001960.htm*. Sipas website-it ne fjale (te qeverise amerikane), dhimbja eshte simptome e nje dhimbjeje te barkut, qe fillon perreth kerthizes dhe vazhdon me tej. Prandaj, eshte e domosdoshme te konsultohesh me mjekun...

----------


## Daniel Maker

un kam pas vuajt shum me kerthizen i vogel dhe si me thoshin me "binte" shpesh..nuk e di pse ndodhte ose ne cfar menyre kjo gje u paraqiste po vetem se kur fillonte te me dhimte u shtrisha ne kervat dhe i boja te luashin menc nga sa qaja!skishte doktor tma hiqte dhimbjen..
at here maj men nonen qe merrte nje cop buk dhe i vente siper nje gje te vogel me zjarr dhe e mbulonte me nje got kthy mbrapsh qe ajri mren u kondensonte dhe kur terhiqte goten i shikonte kerthiza qe u ngrente dhe ju afronte barkut (kjo ishte kur thoja "ra kerthiza") dhe cdo gje u stabilizonte!
ma merr mendja qe ne 2008 do ket ilace ose doktorat do ken studiu per te ndimuar po ala kto gjerat e nenes funksionojn kshu qe po ste ndodhi gje pervoje!

----------


## dj_rrupa

pershendetje!

Mua tani nuk me dhemb kerthiza vetem se eshte duke me dal njefar lengu qe pasi  po thahet po behet e ngjyres se verdhe si dhe po kundermon nje ere jo e mire.
tani per tani me duket se kam nje problem me organet e frymarrjes po kam djegesim ne fyt ose akoma me posht fytit nuk po mundem ta di saktesisht mos ka te bej diqka me ket problemin e kerthizes apo ndoshta eshte stres se jam ba shum merak per kerthize.

Ta theksoj edhe nihere qe asnjiher skam pas problem me kerthize vetem qe para nja 5 ditve e kam ngacmu me gisht ama jo edhe shum edhe prej at dite skam pas ndonje problem vetem dje dhe sot ka nis ky problem qe e ceka me lart.
Pres ndonje keshill nga ju?

----------


## miki_al2001

Nese ka dhe ere atehere definitivisht eshte infeksion.Duhet vizituar qe te marresh mjekim.Vetem em thuaj eshte e fryre(enjtur )apo jo?

----------

